# "Get your hands off my penis" Best arrest ever!



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

This guy is awesome. "Ah sir, I see you know your Judo"


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Ah, no video or picture!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

OMFG TEARS!!!!

Whats the chaaahhge? Eating a succulent meal?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

If only the folks I arrested were so well-spoken LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I don't think I could arrest that guy..I would be laughing too hard!


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Obviously wasn't aware that enjoying a succulent Chinese dinner is a Felony...


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

No Substitution!


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

That guy sounds like half the faculty where I work LOL!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

And you sir are you waiting to receive my limp penis. Fucking awesome.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Did this guy once write for Monty Python?


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

The OP provided several hours of laughs on shift last night. I may have even said succulent meal on the radio.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Dan Stark said:


> The OP provided several hours of laughs on shift last night. I may have even said succulent meal on the radio.


Well, as long as he didn't say what he posted...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

